# و أخيرا الكتاب الذي طال انتظاره



## abuyaser (3 يوليو 2006)

نعم انه هنا سألني الكثيرون عن هذا الكتاب






*Rules of Thumb for Mechanical Engineers*

*Summary:*
Save time with this collection of straightforward, common-sense techniques that provide quick, accurate solutions to your engineering problems. 

Rules of Thumb for Mechanical Engineers assembles hundreds of shortcuts, calculations, practical "how-to" methods, and concise background reviews into one convenient volume. 

Whether you're concerned with design, selection, or performance, you'll find fast, accurate answers here - all without wading through pages of theory. 

Experts from all engineering disciplines have packed this book's sixteen chapters with design criteria and practical tips. You'll find easy-to-read descriptions on fluids, heat transfer, thermodynamics, seals, pumps, and compressors, drivers, gears, and bearings, as well as piping and pressure vessels. 
Also covers tribology, vibrations, materials, stress and fatigue, instrumentation, and engineering economics.

Save time with this collection of straightforward, common-sense techniques that provide quick, accurate solutions to your engineering problems. 

Hundreds of shortcuts, calculations and practical "how-to" methods in one convenient volume. 

Fast, accurate answers to design, selection, or performance issues


http://rapidshare.de/files/21111539/POPE__J._E.__1996_._Rules_of_Thumb_for_Mechanical_Engineers.rar

​


----------



## Mmervat (3 يوليو 2006)

اخى الفاضل شكرا على مجهودك ولكنى بعد تحميل الملف مضبوط لايريد ان يفتح ويعطى هذه الرسالة
contains information not understood by the viewer
وبالتالى كل الصفحات تظهر فارغة ولااعلم اين المشكلة
لكن شكرا لك اخى الفاضل


----------



## Engr_Zeroo (3 يوليو 2006)

Rapid is great problem for me , it'll drive me destory my PC 

Thanx for ur effort


----------



## omabbasi (3 يوليو 2006)

جزاك الله خير بس لو يتم الرفع لموقع آخر رجاءا


----------



## eng_jaguar (3 يوليو 2006)

الرجاء الرفع علي موقع ميجا آبلود سيكون مناسب للجميع


----------



## abuyaser (4 يوليو 2006)

تكرم عيونكم
هذه وصلة ميجا أبلود
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=4KK91WHW


----------



## Mmervat (4 يوليو 2006)

ياجماعة الميجل ابلود دايما يعطى لى هذه الرساله
جميع قنوات التنزيل (200) المخصصة لبلدك (Egypt) مشغولة. 
هل يوجد حل ام انا استخدم طريقة غير صحيحه للتحميل ارجو الافادة وشكرا للجميع
واذا لم يوجد حل اخر ارجو من يستطيع تحميل هذا الملف بطريقة صحيحة ان يرسله لى على الاميل الخاص بى والمذكور فى بياناتى الخاصة بالموقع وللجميع جزيل الشكر


----------



## bashier (16 فبراير 2007)

*كتاب جيد*

مشكور علي الكتاب


----------



## مهندس/سيف الدين (16 فبراير 2007)

ممكن ترفعه على موقع تانى
و جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## مهندس/سيف الدين (16 فبراير 2007)

ارجو رفع الكتاب على موقع اخر


----------



## AC MILAN (16 فبراير 2007)

*وصلات أخرى للتحميل*

جزاك الله خيرا أخي أبو ياسر 

وهذه وصلات تحميل إضافية 

Download

Download


----------



## Mmervat (16 فبراير 2007)

اخى الفاضل AC Milan اشكرك على اهتمامك برفع الكتاب على مواقع اخرى لانه حل مشكله اخوة كتير هنا منهم انا طبعا وجزاك الله خيرا واخى الفاضل ابو ياسر اشكرك على هذا الكتاب


----------



## المهندس الكويتي (16 فبراير 2007)

جزاكم الله الف خير مجهود تشكرون عليه


----------



## plclogic (16 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## wadood (2 مارس 2007)

كتاب رائع لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## pora (4 مارس 2007)

شكرا مهندس ابو ياسر


----------



## ابو علي محمد (16 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا ابو ياسر جاري التحميل


----------



## Furat Sallumi (19 مارس 2007)

Thanks a lot my brother


----------



## amr fathy (19 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خيراَ


----------



## حامدمحمدالتريكي (22 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم 
اخي العزيز لم استطع من تحميل الكتاب


----------



## بلال عياد (22 مارس 2007)

مشان الله يا اخوان انا ما بعرف اطول الكتب عن ال
rapidshare
لو احد منكم يعلمني


----------



## عبد القدوس ابن عبد (29 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## المهندس صالح التميمي (29 أكتوبر 2007)

يعطيك العافيه اخووي ع المجهود والف الف شكر لك ,,,,,


----------



## عبد القدوس ابن عبد (30 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور اخي اذا كان ممكن 
Le pratique du froid 2éme edition et la pratique de la climatisation


----------



## ahmsha0 (12 نوفمبر 2007)

الف شكر يا اخونا العزيز


----------



## السيد سعيد السيد (26 ديسمبر 2007)

اريد أى مرجع عن mulipressure in vapour compressionrefigeration cycle


----------



## اسعد الحديثي (2 مارس 2008)

رجاءا كيف يتم تحميل الكتاب


----------



## محمدكريم (2 مارس 2008)

بالمناسبه با جماعه اللى عايز يحمل من الميجاأبلود لازم يحمل التول بار بتاعه كده تتحل المشكله


----------



## منييب (19 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا ابو ياسر جاري التحميل


----------



## m7md3shor (22 مايو 2008)

مشكور على الكتاب الرائع وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## جنرال تك (29 مايو 2008)

الف الف 1000 شكر يا بشمهندس ابو ياسر كعادتك اكثر من رائع


----------



## عبدالله رمضان (30 مايو 2008)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع ووفقكم الله لما فيه الخير وأتمنى من الله عز وجل أن يجعل ذلك فى ميزان حسناتك إلى يوم القيامه طالما أنتفع به المسلمين


----------



## ابو الشباب محمد (1 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خير على هالكتاب


----------



## وليد البنا (3 يونيو 2008)

شكراااااااا


----------



## ابو زياد القاسمى (4 يونيو 2008)

ربنا يبارك فيك على المجهود الطيب ده وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## النادم1 (6 يونيو 2008)

يعطيك الف عافية اخي


----------



## ابو زياد القاسمى (8 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير على الكتاب


----------



## عمروالسيدحسن (9 يونيو 2008)

_*شكرا جزيلا علي هذا الكتاب *_, فالكتاب أكثر من رائع و يحتوي علي المعادلات و الشرح الهام و الأساسي في مختلف النواحي الميكانيكية , لكم جزيل الشكر علي هذا الكتاب , و لقد قمت بتنزيله يوم 6/6/2008 من علي و الرابط يعمل جيدا http://rapidshare.de/files/21111539/..._Engineers.rar


----------



## ميداكو (10 يونيو 2008)

*جزاك الله خيرا*

__________________


----------



## حسام محمد (14 أغسطس 2008)

كتاب رائع ولكن لا أعرف طريقة التحميل 
وشكرا


----------



## خالد المزلاوى (10 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك على المجهود العظيم


----------



## عمووور المصري (27 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## السياب احمد (28 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا على الكتاب رائع


----------



## مهندس سامر (26 مارس 2009)

مشكور ويعطيك العافية


----------



## komaher (19 يوليو 2009)

مع جزيل الشكر وهذا ليس غريباً عنكم


----------



## برنس العرب (8 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكورين يعطيكم العافية


----------



## alaa_alahmad (9 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور على الكتاب


----------



## mhmoodk (18 يناير 2010)

مشكور
وبارك الله فيك ​


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (18 يناير 2010)

شكرا اخي الكريم


----------



## etudiant (26 يناير 2010)

جزاك اله خيرا


----------



## خبير الاردن (26 يناير 2010)

*مشكور علي الكتاب*​


----------



## أحمد سالمان (29 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## alraadallamaa (31 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## إبن رشد (5 فبراير 2010)

أثابك الله عنا كل الخير


----------



## bomaz (7 مارس 2010)

لم أتمكن من تحميل هذا الكتاب "http://rapidshare.de/files/21111539/..._Engineers.rar"
ارجو منكم ارساله الى بريدي التالي: [email protected]
وجزاكم الله عني كل خير


----------



## سعد كاريير (10 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم


----------



## سعد العادلى (16 مارس 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## aati badri (17 مارس 2010)

كل الشكر
كل المودة
لكل الاخوة


----------



## عبدالعال حسن (22 مايو 2010)

شكرا على الموضوع
وأحب اوضح ان لازم تحميل برنامج قارى الملفات bdf


----------



## hamadalx (22 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الكتاب


----------

